# is ms natt hot?!



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

is she?! ive never seen a pic exept when she was like 5


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> is she?! ive never seen a pic exept when she was like 5 :laugh:


 you're too young to find out


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i know


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

no idea!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

never seen a pic, but her demeanor and attitude definately make her a fox














.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

YEP I SEEN HER SHE SENDS ME PICS ON MSN ALL THE TIME SHES A REAL GEM









just a joke but ima sure shes very nice


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Genin said:


> never seen a pic, but her demeanor and attitude definately make her a fox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All YOU have to do is ask


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

To answer the question though: Nope, not all.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> To answer the question though: Nope, not all.


 awww dont go saying that sweet pea im sure youre a doll


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > never seen a pic, but her demeanor and attitude definately make her a fox
> ...


 I want to request for your pic Ms Natt :nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Genin said:
> ...


 I meant Genin.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

c'mon ms natt!!! post a pic, im sure your very pretty









how old are ya anyway?


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










Aww...shucks!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have been here for over a year and I still have yet to see a pic









oh well.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

19 years old.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 19 years old.


gets an evil smile on my face


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

POST PICS!!!!!! please....


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

c'mon ms natt. post some pix!!
c'mon please!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jeez....you guys are making some weak attempts to see Ms. Natts pic...PUT SOME EFFORT INTO IT!!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i bet ms natt is one of those girls whose hot but thinks they're ugly


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i thought she was in the photo album?







i am pretty sure go check it out if you wanna see her i think thats her i forgot is it?


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> i bet ms natt is one of those girls whose hot but thinks they're ugly


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> i thought she was in the photo album?:nod: i am pretty sure go check it out if you wanna see her i think thats her i forgot is it?


 nvrm it was like qumba queens or something and i thought of the lounge queen i musta been smokin that day.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

....Or she just doesn't want here pic all over the net. I wouldn't want to imagine banbnoy using me as "fapping" material either.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

good point^^^

ms natt just PM me a pic then


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I see this post reaching 1000 views very easily! Why doesn't Ms. Natt tease us with some info by describing herself? Does she resemble any celebrities?


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> ....Or she just doesn't want here pic all over the net. I wouldn't want to imagine banbnoy using me as "fapping" material either.


 Why would I use your pic dickhead? your face may not be even good for my dog


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Genin said:


> never seen a pic, but her demeanor and attitude definately make her a fox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep

plus the mistery of the whole thing

you guys are goin bout it all wrong, girls like money and flowers


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

why do you all you guys care so much what she looks like ?

have you never met any other women in your lives or something ?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

babnoy said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > ....Or she just doesn't want here pic all over the net. I wouldn't want to imagine banbnoy using me as "fapping" material either.
> ...


 I figured you liked guys, thats all....I got that impression from the penis picture in your sig.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 I figured you're gay because you keep on clicking my Sig just to see the pic of that guy :laugh: What's the matter? you haven't seen a penis in your life before? so you always stare and drool on my sig.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> why do you all you guys care so much what she looks like ?
> 
> have you never met any other women in your lives or something ?


 the only interaction with a female i get is when i get my hair cut


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > why do you all you guys care so much what she looks like ?
> ...


 my barber's an old man


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

babnoy said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > babnoy said:
> ...


 You hit the nail on the head buddy.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> why do you all you guys care so much what she looks like ?
> 
> have you never met any other women in your lives or something ?


 you dont meet too many chicks that are into these hobby's and supposingly good looking and young

sh*t i dont at least


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Give the girl a break!! I've seen this kinda thread way too often, just got boring now









some things are just not meant to be known


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

j_burf said:


> Give the girl a break!! I've seen this kinda thread way too often, just got boring now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i found miss natts pic


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i found miss natts pic


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i found miss natts pic


 That was an old avatar


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > i found miss natts pic
> ...










not at aqua pets uk


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

everyone leave her alone.......shell post a pic when she is ready


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i know its pretty but i didnt take it out for air....

omgggg best movie EVER, nemisis!!!!

"Can ya see me? Can ya hear me?" "Yes sir", "Good for work"

"im gonna be on television!!!!"


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Well good luck fellas on tryin to get that Pic......

she will show us when she wants to ....that means we will probably NEVER get to see her Pic









i think only team fury members got to see Special "K"s pic :nod:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thats it! im posting it!










thats Karen


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't beleive it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Genin said:
> ...


 why?so you can try to sell her on another site :laugh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thePACK said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew said:


> thats it! im posting it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao..karen's going to be madddddddddd







..

lmao...check out her pinky in that shot(holding the cup)...nice one karen :rasp:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

my cack is on the chopping block for you guys.. better appreciate this.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Drew, if that is her, you get my vote for member of the month.

Ms. Natt, looks like you are participating in some illegal activities


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > thats it! im posting it!
> ...










nice pic Karen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> my cack is on the chopping block for you guys.. better appreciate this.


 You bet it is


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Your soon to be new home. Better furnish it well, your gonna be there for awhile.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SWEET! DREW FOR PRESIDENT!

Why didn't you want anyone to see your pic?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't believe it ms natt would have deleted that pic already if it was her.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Kory said:


> I don't believe it ms natt would have deleted that pic already if it was her.


 Thats what I was thinking, but then maybe she would be abusing her moderator powers.....maybe.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

there's no way that's her


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys are great


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Genin said:


> never seen a pic, but her demeanor and attitude definately make her a fox
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















i dont think she is.. i bet shes over weight.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> there's no way that's her


 You sure?! How do you know?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> I don't believe it ms natt would have deleted that pic already if it was her.


 bingo.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > there's no way that's her
> ...


 is it you?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > never seen a pic, but her demeanor and attitude definately make her a fox
> ...


 Damn you have me all figured out Peacock.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

The name on the barbershop sweerheart's site says her name is Karen....I beleive.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

lol.. thats not ms.natt.. if any of you would have taken 2 seconds to see where the pic was linked from, you would have noticed BU.edu (Boston University).

http://people.bu.edu/barbrshp/members/karen.jpg


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> The name on the barbershop sweerheart's site says her name is Karen....I beleive.


 it does..

hmmm.. im still not convinced.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

drew is a sneeeeeeaaaky mother f*cker.. LOOL

type Karen in google.. look what you get..

technicaly hes not lying.. that is "A" Karen..

LOL..

OWNED.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > there's no way that's her
> ...


 it's obvious you don't want to post your picture - but it's fun to tease and make people think it's you when it's not..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Peacock said:


> drew is a sneeeeeeaaaky mother f*cker.. LOOL
> 
> type Karen in google.. look what you get..
> 
> ...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

shes a groupie too









Name Part School/Year Major
Karen Borsari (Secretary) Groupie CAS '05 Psychology


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

not to mention this girls looks older than 19..

she's pretty cute, actually


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I dunno see any resemblances?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> shes a groupie too :laugh:
> 
> Name Part School/Year Major
> Karen Borsari (Secretary) Groupie CAS '05 Psychology


 Peacock is the lord, now bow to him.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> not to mention this girls looks older than 19..
> 
> she's pretty cute, actually


 I'd hit it.

twice.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Really is that KareN...??? if so man Gs and if so

Karen u are HoTT !!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > not to mention this girls looks older than 19..
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

i'd hit it too.

again


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Karen goes to Boston University?

We've been fooled.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Awww Dam i thought that was her u hoakster


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*Not me guys!*


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> *Not me guys!*


 You sure ?

How do you know ?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, this is her ..

for real this time


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Karen goes to Boston University?
> 
> We've been fooled.


 no, thats not her dumbass
lol


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> OK, this is her ..
> 
> for real this time


 thats not karen either









but that chick is hot


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranhafurynut said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Karen goes to Boston University?
> ...


 f*ck you dood, go play with some lego lawn mowers or something. Notice the post was BEFORE she said it wasn't her.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> piranhafurynut said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 lol legos


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranhafurynut said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, this is her ..
> ...


 pretty sure that's her


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

All this...becuz of 1 girl on Pfury....









dam Karen u are a Special "K"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

she sent me this pic over Yahoo a few months ago..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> she sent me this pic over Yahoo a few months ago..


She's saying "this is how big Neils Wee Wee is"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> she sent me this pic over Yahoo a few months ago..


 Dare I post the pic you shared over Yahoo!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

If we had a vault, that is where this thread would be. classic. I love this thread.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > she sent me this pic over Yahoo a few months ago..
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

LOL!








No nudity allowed K


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Peacock said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah, play it nice


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


 Ohh believe me, many ways around it.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

We will never know.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Novato said:


> We will never know.


 wtf is up with you posting in large font?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I heard this is her


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Peacock said:


> Novato said:
> 
> 
> > We will never know.
> ...


 YEAH FOR REAL, WTF!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> I heard this is her


 i hope its not! ACK!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Novato said:
> ...


 *Double U Tee Eff Mate?!*


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 RELEASE THE MISSLES!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 *Oi Biatch, Fucken Oath!*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sofar out of all the people that have posted in this thread only 4 of them have my pic. None of them have posted it. Might as well give it up.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

WTF is going on


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kory said:


> WTF is going on



Buddy you need to close your tags


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> WTF is going on



noob.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> WTF is going on




whoa there ninja. slow down.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is going on
> ...



damn you guys are fast I changed it as soon as a posted and you got me


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> > WTF is going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Drew said:


> > WTF is going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...



we are *1337*.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Peacock said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...



true.dat


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...



Bah your gay


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Drew said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...



You too :laugh:


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Novato said:
> 
> 
> > We will never know.
> ...


I felt like it!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Kory said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...



I dont remember asking you a god damn thing.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Novato said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Novato said:
> ...



another post ninja caught in action.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

this thread should now be bludgeon to death. its way off course.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Drew said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...



Enough with the back talk


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

who knows.....I think the fact that she's so mysterious is what adds to the "hottness" I'm personally not attracted to people i don't know or white women but I do catch myself wonderring if she's a NorCal Pam Anderson, a regular run-o-the-mill 20 year old, or a greasy armed tom-boy......who knows


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

are you sure?
That doesnt seem like ms. natt.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

bitch be cool!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > never seen a pic, but her demeanor and attitude definately make her a fox
> ...


 Karen is NOT overweight


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Serygo said:


> are you sure?
> That doesnt seem like ms. natt.


way to go, reading the whole thread and all..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> Novato said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...



OWNED.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> > are you sure?
> ...


 no sh*t.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Novato said:
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


>


 AHAHAHAHAH!!!

DUmB sh*t!!! LOOL


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Kory said:


>


 smooth, very smooth.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

we kick ass drew.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol...
Karen you are really popular, cuz look how many members are viewing this.
lol
11 members.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

korys level of intelligence reminds me of his avatar..


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Drew said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> > are you sure?
> ...


 i do read the whole thread, well almost all of it.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bah that sites weak


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

KAREN!
out of all the pix, what one is the real one, or are they all you, just different times in ur life?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Serygo said:


> KAREN!
> out of all the pix, what one is the real one, or are they all you, just different times in ur life?


 apparently you dont read too well then, if infact you read this thread.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol neil who is the girl, u or drew?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Serygo said:


> KAREN!
> out of all the pix, what one is the real one, or are they all you, just different times in ur life?


dude... wtf is wrong with you..

first you sugest a Pygo does best alone in a small tank..

next, you think these girls we are posting are karen.. wtf.

EDIT- wait.. im thinking of Serrapygo..

my bad, my bad.. still!! re-read the thread!!! lol


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Serygo said:


> KAREN!
> out of all the pix, what one is the real one, or are they all you, just different times in ur life?


 The pic of the little girl is really her


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Drew said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> > KAREN!
> ...


 THIS IS CONFUSING ME!!!

if you havent knowticed yet, i am confused.

Karen just post a pic of yourself, or tell us what one is you.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Serygo said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Serygo said:
> ...


 please... cant you see this thread is about ninjas?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Temporarily closed for splitting purposes.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Back open. Please use other thread for your Ninja purposes.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Back open. Please use other thread for your Ninja purposes.










and what should this thread be used for, just out of curiosity ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Back open. Please use other thread for your Ninja purposes.
> ...


 Good point, shall I close?!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 well if you're not going to post a pic, it's just gonna get derailed again, so...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Dammit another thread was created


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

t but what pic was her?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

here ya go.. don't ask me how I got it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats scary


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Thats scary


 tell me about it.. why did you pierce your chin ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Thats scary
> ...


 I wanted to fit in


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew said:


> bitch be cool!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

my post was deleted anywho like i said yall some crazy mofos cause i live in same city as karen and probably wont get a sniff as to how she looks


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

i think we should move this convo into the chat room and settle it once and for all, LoL


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> here ya go.. don't ask me how I got it :laugh:










we know why u have that pic


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Chatroom it is!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA to wat a dimp truck!!!! lol


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

~~~Why dosent any one ask me i know who she is and it aint the gurls u guys r posting shes way better than all of them. huh Ms_Nattereri but i aint going to say who she is..................................................







all u got to know is that shes sexy and she likes the ST.LOUIS CARDINALS also THE GREEN BAY PACKERS!!!!!huh


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

TRICKDADDY2KG said:


> ~~~Why dosent any one ask me i know who she is and it aint the gurls u guys r posting shes way better than all of them. huh Ms_Nattereri but i aint going to say who she is..................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa welcome back Peter.









I like the SF Giants, but we wont get into that.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > here ya go.. don't ask me how I got it :laugh:
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

TRICKDADDY2KG said:


> ~~~Why dosent any one ask me i know who she is and it aint the gurls u guys r posting shes way better than all of them. huh Ms_Nattereri but i aint going to say who she is..................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If it is the cichlid madness pic, that isn't her.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> TRICKDADDY2KG said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~Why dosent any one ask me i know who she is and it aint the gurls u guys r posting shes way better than all of them. huh Ms_Nattereri but i aint going to say who she is..................................................
> ...


 Hes seen all 4 pics.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Why is he so special?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Why is he so special?


 Because I gave the pics to ABB!, and Peter/TrickDaddy2KG is a personal friend of his and saw them. Peter later joined because of ABB!







Thats how.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh...Ok.

Oh well.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> OK, this is her ..
> 
> for real this time


 are those cum spots on her tits?


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Nursing eh!? hmmm.......now I bet everyone on here is imagining this.....


























There can't be anyway she's that HOT!! is there!?! lol


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

:rasp: I've seen a picture of Karen and let me tell you she is some HOTT stuff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

I won't believe it until she gives us proof!!!









Not that it matters any what she looks like, she just another member and its the frickin' net but its just curiosity due to the fact that everyone on here wants to see and that intrigues us all I guess!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont think it matters much at all.
She is a great person, and thats all the counts to me.
Id be happy to take her some place out for a night if she wanted to, or longer.

As long as she fits in my car i dont care. She is a great person and trys very hard to put up with us and i think she dose a good job. 
She should be showerd with gifts, not hate or other bull she gets from us some times.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

bobme said:


> I dont think it matters much at all.
> She is a great person, and thats all the counts to me.


 I couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

if i werent married karen would want me shes seen me and damn im hot


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> if i werent married karen would want me shes seen me and damn im hot


 Damn!! You're funny!!!

You like like a PIMP though, so maybe!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

LOBO said:


> Nursing eh!? hmmm.......now I bet everyone on here is imagining this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont even know


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

LOBO said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > if i werent married karen would want me shes seen me and damn im hot
> ...


 sorry sir but like a pimp? noooooo

I AM THE TOFFEE PIMP!!!!!! i can remember it like yesterday there was some thread about something and i mentioned me being a toffee pimp next thing i know xenon had it in his sig and the toffee pimp was born god i love me and u would to im hot,smart, sexy and black


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

<<< shes hooooooooottttttt


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I like it like that uh huh


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

When are we going to get to see


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> I AM THE TOFFEE PIMP!!!!!! i can remember it like yesterday there was some thread about something and i mentioned me being a toffee pimp next thing i know xenon had it in his sig and the toffee pimp was born god i love me and u would to im hot,smart, sexy and black


 You are frickin Halarious but damn stop taking this thread away from Ms. Natt.... you or someone else will have to start a site dedicated to you!! lol


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

free post count for me!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

xplosivelikec4 said:


> free post count for me!


 sweet explosive but ya should have put 3 in a row hehe
this is for my number that i really could care less about


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > here ya go.. don't ask me how I got it :laugh:
> ...


 Yes, because I care....

DON'T BE HATIN !!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i'm waiting for bobme to say NOT.

I think its wise not to let everyone see your pic, imagine how many avatarss would chang over night? However one of your close friends will crack one day...you'll see.

MMHHAHAhAHAhAAAaaahaahahaaaaaaaa*cough*.ahahahaaaaa.aa.a.a....


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> To answer the question though: Nope, not all.


 karen, your so hard on yourself. I have seen your image and I think your a cutie


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i'm waiting for bobme to say NOT.
> 
> I think its wise not to let everyone see your pic, imagine how many avatarss would chang over night? However one of your close friends will crack one day...you'll see.
> 
> MMHHAHAhAHAhAAAaaahaahahaaaaaaaa*cough*.ahahahaaaaa.aa.a.a....


 I doubt it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > To answer the question though: Nope, not all.
> ...










Your too kind.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a pic







But its not for sale , use or anything , Its in the Vault of my personnel collection ...









P.S.............Karen is a Fox


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I have a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Welcome back stranger


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pic
> ...


Thanks Queenie







.....
I was on vacation .....







: ..........

Love coming back to see one of these threads ....


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

i dont see why it matters if ms natt is hot or not.... I mean looking good can mean one thing to one person, and ugly to another. Its not whats on the outside, its whats inside that counts. I have never spoken to ms natt before, but from what i read in her posts she seems like an honest, genuine person, and if you ask me... thats hot. Also not knowing what she really looks like makes her as hot as you want her to be. Go download a picture from the internet and imagine its her if you must.

Hey ms natt..... lets see the pic








j/k


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hey harley... why dont ya PM me the pic...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> hey harley... why dont ya PM me the pic...


 Sorry Cant do-it .............I made a promise


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > hey harley... why dont ya PM me the pic...
> ...


 someone once said only two people can keep a secret.... and thats only when one person is dead


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Aww come on guys leave her be


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

bombe i ate your sister for breakfast

c'mon miss natt i wont make fun of you if you pm me a pic i promise i wont show anyone unlike these pimps i wouldnt drool at the sight of you


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


 So what are you trying to say todd ? you gonna shoot me with your little paint-ball gun ?








Dont be mad cuz you dont have a pic


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 todd? my names joe









hahahaha little paintball gun







ever been hit by a steady stream of 18 bps (balls per second)? my guns capable of 25 but i can shoot about 17-18 steady


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K, this thread is getting old. I don't even wanna see a pic anymore. I've been waiting for over a year, but now I have officially given up hope.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ok this thread should be closed, karen do yourself a favor and close it, its totally worthless,
I have given up as well, besides this thread has just taken off on soo many different topics, then just bairly getting back onto the topic, then zooming way off!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

NO MORE HOPE!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

holyfully.
this thread is getting boring.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> NO MORE HOPE!!!


 I know. I feel like a blind guy in a tittie bar.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL.. I'm loving it.. could you guys be more desperate ?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> LOL.. I'm loving it.. could you guys be more desperate ?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> LOL.. I'm loving it.. could you guys be more desperate ?


 Probably...let this go for another page and we'll see how much my dignity drop.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

hey ms nat r u gonna post a pic or jus lett us keep postin random pics?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

she likes to watch us suffer...:nod:


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i understand lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If you want this thread killed, youll kill it yourselves and stop posting in it. Ive told you since the beginning that I wouldnt post my pic.

Oh and BTW, you guys can stop PMing me asking me if each pic is me or not. NONE of them are.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol, ill get to it one day.
dont worry.
i will.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

karen should pm me her pic i mean damn we do live in the same city i mightve already seen her for all i know and karen i wouldnt show anyone cause i love being on the inside all u bastards that already seen her i envy u lmao :rasp:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> could you guys be more desperate ?


good god, hopefully not. lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Please remind me never to visit whereever the hell all you guys live. It must suck not being able to go outside and see an actual live woman and have to resort to harrassing girls on the internet into posting their pics..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Please remind me never to visit whereever the hell all you guys live. It must suck not being able to go outside and see an actual live woman and have to resort to harrassing girls on the internet into posting their pics..
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


Nope..








I dont play with toy fake guns ....Ever been Hit my Some hot Lead :rock: 
Those are the Kids of toys I play with


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > my cack is on the chopping block for you guys.. better appreciate this.
> ...


 dont fuss youre very pretty...the pinky. lol you look "happy" with alchohol in that one


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


 Re-read the thread man, I beleive you skipped a whole chunk of it.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

omg!! i really found it!!

karen at a local arcade with her "friend''

http://www.pseiota.org/des/images/It's...%20here_JPG.jpg

karen is the one moaning


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

^^







^^


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


>


 Do you feel violated?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> I dont play with toy fake guns ....Ever been Hit my Some hot Lead


whoa your fuckin *HARDCORE++++*, shouldnt you get back to compton soon?

I got some hot lead right here for ya..









:laugh:

edit: had to make hardcore bigger.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> If you want this thread killed, youll kill it yourselves and stop posting in it. Ive told you since the beginning that I wouldnt post my pic.
> 
> Oh and BTW, you guys can stop PMing me asking me if each pic is me or not. NONE of them are.










Like I said, We will never know!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This thread has been exhausted.


----------

